# stopping masturbating



## adam313 (Jan 27, 2013)

masturbating as been an addiction of my for as long as i can remember and i have a new girlfriend and its ruining my relationship. so i first started masturbating when i was around 11 years old ever since then i haven't stopped. In the past i have done it as much as 10 times in the day which left me sore and ashamed but I still did it the next day. 

so day yes i did masturbating but i thought if i started a forum on it, people might be able to help me along the way with this journey to beat my addiction. I'm sick and tired of the hold it has over me any advice would be amazing thanks I'll check back in tomorrow and say what happened today.


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

go outside


----------



## GarySeven (Jan 25, 2013)

I wrote a cientific paper on masturbation associated with pornographic addiction, and I based a lot of my research on sources cited on this website: http://www.yourbrainonporn.com/. There is a lot of useful information there.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Start by simply cutting back. Instead of quitting cold turkey, try doing waiting at least 6 hours in between masturbation sessions, then 12 hours, then 18 hours, and so on.


----------



## Backwards (Nov 16, 2012)

You really don't have to stop completely... It's normal for people (of both genders) to masturbate regularly, although you definitely need to cut back. Like Pennywise said, just start to slowly cut back on frequency until you're doing it at an acceptable rate. Try finding some things to distract you, like video games or exercise.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Good look and best wishes in your journey I know you are in the right path!
I'll help as much as I can.
Even If you fail, you will get back up.


----------



## brunteca (Jan 17, 2013)

Incorporate the girlfriend.


----------



## adam313 (Jan 27, 2013)

update - we will call this day one as yesterday i did once as i said in the post 
so i did it once yesterday so far today nothing at all !
doing it once yesterday was really impressive for me i have to fight myself to do it all day ! however i was feeling good this morning when i woke up with morning wood and i even fought the urge to masturbate. i dont know which I'm more happy about the morning wood or the not masturbating ! I'll update everyone tonight with what happens day.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Why is it ruining your relationship? How many times a day do you masturbate? Have you asked the girlfriend to join you?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## adam313 (Jan 27, 2013)

because it takes away from my sex drive because I've already done it by the time she come to see me. It would range from 4 to 10 times a day and yeah but its taking away because i have no sex drive like i dont feel horny because its all used up from "wanking" if that makes sense


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

-buy superglue
-crush up glass bottles
-superglue plams and underside of hands
-lightly press them onto the broken glass pieces
-now you wait to dry


-now you no fap


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Are you addicted to porn or masturbation? There are two differents problems


----------



## Adam04 (Jan 20, 2013)

Elad said:


> -buy superglue
> -crush up glass bottles
> -superglue plams and underside of hands
> -lightly press them onto the broken glass pieces
> ...


Hmm maybe I'll give that a try. If it doesn't work it's really going to hurt.


----------



## adam313 (Jan 27, 2013)

I would say i was addicted to masturbating more then i was addicted to porn


----------



## adam313 (Jan 27, 2013)

day 2 - I still haven't done anything nothing all at, the strange thing is I'm horny as hell but i dont want to do it ! so its win-win. I woke up yesterday with morning wood and i woke up today with morning wood and i haven't had this since i was like 14 years old.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

So many no fap threads....


----------



## adam313 (Jan 27, 2013)

day 3 - still nothing at all which is really good for me so happy. plus i have normal sex with my girlfriend for the first time ever which was amazing !


----------



## adam313 (Jan 27, 2013)

day 4 - still haven't masturbated ! I feel amazing for it as well ! I feel like a new guy so happy


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

arnie said:


> So many no fap threads....


It's a mans world.


----------



## adam313 (Jan 27, 2013)

day 6 - i did today i masturbated :/


----------



## ithinkjesusiscool (Sep 1, 2012)

you call it an addiction but are you sure it's not a compulsion?
if you actually meet people and ty to have a good relationship with them you will see good results! And maybe you should go out for a small stroll/walk everyday instead of ****ing up you life in font of the "evil" internet..

and watch this video:


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe try this. Try to go without it for 2 days. Then 2 days again. Gradually increase to a week. If you get the itch try doing 20 pushups or something that will wear you out for the moment.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

You made it 6 days. That's pretty good. Masturbation isn't unhealthy itself, but it definitely sounds like you have a problem. If you are truly set on stopping all-together, probably the best tip I can give you is to keep yourself busy when you get the urge. Watch a movie (with no sex scenes :b) or go out for a walk. Things like that have worked for me when I tested myself by going for some time without doing it.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

adam313 said:


> day 6 - i did today i masturbated :/


if at first you don't succeed, try again. I have been trying since may 2011 and at first I couldn't even do 2 days. Now I do about 10 days on a regular basis.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

ok so i assume you don't have a gf, and you stopped masturbating, in hope of getting a gf this way, if im right then you are wrong, don't believe those people who play it noble and **** they either have gf or do it all the time, thats just what men do, plus do some study you really think keep it in you body is that healthy? why do you think human get wet dream


----------



## adam313 (Jan 27, 2013)

so I've had a ruff few days where i couldn't stop myself but this time I'm serious about this is time so tomorrow will be day one but i will go 30 days without masturbating!


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

glad to see stuff getting better


----------

